# Grandview At Las Vegas -- Bill For 2018 Maintenance Fees ?



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2017)

It's getting late in the year not yet to have received my Grandview bill for 2018 maintenance fees, so I am semi-concerned that I have not seen mine.  

Assuming the bills went out, either mine was not delivered or I overlooked it & let it get lost. 

What's the experience of other TUG Grandview owners ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 11, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> It's getting late in the year not yet to have received my Grandview bill for 2018 maintenance fees, so I am semi-concerned that I have not seen mine.
> 
> Assuming the bills went out, either mine was not delivered or I overlooked it & let it get lost.
> 
> ...


I just checked on the Daily Management Resorts website and none of my 3 deeds are showing any 2018 maintenance fees yet. I'm not sure but am thinking that the bills don't come until closer to December.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 11, 2017)

I remembered my Grandview owner password & was able to take a look at my account on-line.  Nothing showed as owing, so maybe bills have not yet gone out. 

I found it interesting that the account history is shown all the way back to the beginning, about 10 years before we bought our eBay Grandview triennial points unit.  

The earliest annual maintenance fee amount shown is $98*.*10 (for 2006).  The annual amount I paid last year is $127*.*50.  Who knows what it will be for 2018 ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## m4travels (Nov 12, 2017)

I was wondering about this just a few days back so went into the history and saw that most of the time it was sent out in late October, usually around the 20th or so.  The money is put aside to pay for it based on last year but I'm just a bit nervous it's going up.


----------



## krj9999 (Nov 14, 2017)

Checked yesterday online and still nothing yet.  Prior couple years bill had posted around Nov. 3-5.  So a bit late, yes.


----------



## breezez (Nov 14, 2017)

I spoke with them yesterday as I was getting my second GV account added to my login.  I asked about this as previous owners on both my accounts were always paying beginning of November.  They said MF should be invoiced around this Thursday.

By the way in my RCI account on right side it says use your VV extra certificates for another vacation.   When I click it takes me to exchanges.   Anybody know what this is and how it works?


----------



## Eric B (Nov 15, 2017)

VV typically gives certificates for extra weeks to folks that buy from the developer; might have slipped through to you accidentally.  They’re good up to a certain undisclosed value in RCI points/TPU for a week up to 45 days out, you just have to pay the exchange fee.

I don’t own at Grandview, but instead at Massanutten, a different VV resort.  One thing they also do in order to entice early payment of MFs, is offer what they call a tradingpower boost for you in RCI; basically a developer week that is worth ~8 TPU, but expires in 3-4 months.  Got a couple by paying early this year and combined them to get a 16 TPU deposit good for 2 years for just the combine fee ($129 less 10% for platinum).


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow, a MF for $127.50 that must be the lowest in the industry.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2017)

Eric B said:


> VV typically gives certificates for extra weeks to folks that buy from the developer; might have slipped through to you accidentally.  They’re good up to a certain undisclosed value in RCI points/TPU for a week up to 45 days out, you just have to pay the exchange fee.


We're resale all the way (eBay), & we still get those RCI Vacation Village Extra Vacation Certificates.  (Formerly we owned 3 eBay triennial points units at Vacation Village At Parkway.  Currently we own 1 eBay triennial points unit at Grandview At Las Vegas.)

The RCI Vacation Village Extra Vacation Certificates are not always great bargains, just sometimes, but we check'm anyway whenever we're ready to seek out another timeshare reservation.  

The Extra Vacation Certificates & the special RCI phone numbers for RCI members who own Vacation Village timeshares get me wondering what kind of special arrangement there might between the RCI company (owned by Wyndham) & the Vacation Village Resorts company (not owned by Wyndham far as I know). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Eric B (Nov 15, 2017)

VV is separate from Wyndham.  You can see what resorts they own or are affiliated with on their web site at http://www.vacationvillageresorts.com/VVR/.  They’ve got a few special arrangements with RCI similar to the RCI Platinum membership, but with different names (Vacation Village Plus or Premium) that they’ve pitched to us at updates the last couple of times we’ve done them.

Not sure what kind of bonus week arrangements other RCI resorts give in RCI, but I’ve seen similar arrangements with other exchanges or ICE for other resorts.  These ones (VV extra vacations) strike me as probably representing exchanges for developer weeks deposited w/RCI for which VV or their reps at RCI control the use, meaning they’ll be ~8 TPU or an equivalent level of points with short expiration dates that they haven’t been able to rent.  Just my speculation, of course.


----------



## breezez (Nov 15, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Wow, a MF for $127.50 that must be the lowest in the industry.



True but that exchange fee will triple that amount


----------



## breezez (Nov 15, 2017)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Extra Vacation Certificates & the special RCI phone numbers for RCI members who own Vacation Village timeshares get me wondering what kind of special arrangement there might between the RCI company (owned by Wyndham) & the Vacation Village Resorts company (not owned by Wyndham far as I know)



I often wonder same thing since VV seems to have the best points to MF ratio of almost all point resorts


----------



## Eric B (Nov 15, 2017)

Is the $127.50 the annual MF for a triennial use week?  That would make more sense to me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2017)

Eric B said:


> Is the $127.50 the annual MF for a triennial use week?


It's the annual fee for triennial timeshare week.

Our use year comes up 1 year out of 3.  But it's a points unit, so that's _mox nix_ because we get 1/3 of the use-year's worth of points every year (& every year we pay 1/3 of the use-year's maintenance fee). 

We formerly owned a triennial points timeshare at a different resort that's another link in the same corporate chain.  For that, we got billed for the full use-year's maintenance fee for our use year, then nothing for our off years even though we still received 1/3 of our use-year points every year.  I don't know how come they do it different ways at different timeshares. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## krj9999 (Nov 17, 2017)

Bills are out.  $803 for 2BR; $401.50 for 1BR.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 18, 2017)

I still have not received a Grandview bill for the 2018 maintenance fee.

But I was able to look up the amount by logging into my account on the management company's web site.

For 2018, the fee for my 1BR points triennial unit is $133.84. (For 2017, it was $125.50.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rboesl (Nov 19, 2017)

We recently went through an upgrade with Vacation Village at Grandview to their Platinum program. I don't know if Platinum is different from Premium but we did get a few perks that we didn't have before. The Extra Vacation Certificates are now 2-90 days out as opposed to 2-45 days, which is pretty significant to us. We also get free membership to Sam's Club, discounted "internal" trades through RCI ($119 vs $199 in the past), and free travel insurance as long as we're traveling to/from a Vacation Village location or affiliate.


----------



## breezez (Nov 19, 2017)

rboesl said:


> We recently went through an upgrade with Vacation Village at Grandview to their Platinum program. I don't know if Platinum is different from Premium but we did get a few perks that we didn't have before. The Extra Vacation Certificates are now 2-90 days out as opposed to 2-45 days, which is pretty significant to us. We also get free membership to Sam's Club, discounted "internal" trades through RCI ($119 vs $199 in the past), and free travel insurance as long as we're traveling to/from a Vacation Village location or affiliate.



What kind of fee did they charge you?


----------



## rboesl (Nov 19, 2017)

We added 1BR to have the full 2BR. Cost $6k


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 5, 2017)

Bill for 2018 maintenance fee was received in today's USPS mail delivery. 

Bill is dated 11-16-2017.

Subtracted $5 voluntary ARDA contribution & sent in the rest (via bank's internet billpayer service). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

